# Sim card Reader/Editor



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I came across this little product that I am considering buying but to me seems a bit pricey 
http://www.ozspy.com/cart/products.asp?ID=560

I know a lot of Sim card readers and editors can do most of what this particular product can do, but there is one feature that I want, which from what research I have done so far others don't have.

*Features:
*DIY. Easy to install and use - no technical skill required 
Reads any SIM card in any country on any network 
Retrieves deleted SMS messages
Reads last dialled number
Shows all SIM card information
*Fixed dial number programming - programs the SIM to call selected numbers only* 
Read and restore phonebook
Edit phonebook entries
File backup - backup current list into a file 
Open File - open a backup file 
Print function 

I want this function (*HIGHLIGHTED IN RED*) as with the other features, as I have a couple of friends and family, that they have given a mobile to their teens and they are continually running out of pre pay credit or running over their capped amount ringing and texting friends.

Would anyone know of a cheaper version of this product even if its 3/4 or 1/2 the price. I just want to make sure that if I end up paying for that, that there is no other product out there offering the same features for less. The web site says its on special for 2/3 of the price. and I thought the sale price was expensive but the full price of 150.00 Australian dollars seems excessive, I am thinking maybe its mostly for the program rather than the device itself. 

Any knowledge of if I can get this/similar product with all these features cheaper would be much appreciated,


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You have to be careful of sim card editors, sim cards are not all alike, so its not a one size fits all for sim card software, so be sure whatever you choose that it supports your type of sim card. The usb adapter also has to support your sim card.

Here is one I have used in the past. Software only, you will have to buy a usb to sim adapter elsewhere.

http://www.magicsim.com/en/multi-sim.asp?new_id=5

.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Mumbodog, I have read all the way to the bottom and it looks like it does everything, but does it - *Fixed dial number programming - programs the SIM to call selected numbers only? *(Could not see anything on that page that says it does that) that is the feature I am looking for as well as all the others mentioned in that web page with pictures showing what to do. 

Have found a link to download the software so might just get a plane Sim card reader/editor and see how that goes, till I can be sure I can get that extra feature I might have to end up getting that product I was originally looking at.

I might end up with both I guess, maybe I am to stingy and don't want to pay to much to get what I want, but I have seen some Sim card readers/editors (that don't have that one main feature I am looking for) for 20 and 40 and 60.00 Australian, the original price of the one I am looking at is $150.00 Australian on sale for $100.00 Australian it just seems to be a huge amount more, for just one feature.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> maybe I am to stingy and don't want to pay to much to get what I want


not ozziebeanie! unfortunately I can relate to this in a big way.

.


----------

